# When it rains spray from road enters into under floor spaces



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

In the vast pool of knowledge and experience held within the brain matter of the members of Motorhome Facts I feel that someone may be able to point the way forward.

My 2006 Burstner Elegance I821 when parked it can rain as much as it likes and we have no problems of water ingress. However travelling while it rains it would appear that spray from the road is entering into the under floor area in the side lockers and garage. We noticed it last year on our way home from France in late November last year and it was a case of dry it out and forget until it got warmer. Well the time has come to sort it out. We have got 'Itchy Feet' again and it is time to prepare for the coming trips into mainland Europe. 

I just do not know where to start to try and find out where it is coming in. First suspect area's are the wheel arches and under floor locker seals. It would seem straight forward, hosepipe find and a younger relative who likes to get wet  when it is cold. Then spray away until we find something leaking. Any other less wet Idea's?

Stage two will be to seal the leaks when found. What with? Sikaflex, Silicon? etc. Is it then worth giving the whole chassis an underseal?

Idea's, hints and advice will be most welcome, especially if it means I don't have to get wet and not spend a small fortune. The joys of owning a motorhome (Love it really)


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Check the area just in front of the rear bumper. That is where I was getting some water ingress. Poke about to find a 'mushy' area where the back panel joins the floor (it might look OK).

I could not see where the dampness was coming from and thought it was the locker doors but it was not. My problem was compounded by the fact my van is kept on my sloping driveway nose down and water pooled on the back bumper.

It has been repaired and should hopefully be OK now.


----------



## mechanic (Jan 2, 2006)

A friend of mine recently had a simular problem. It turned out that the suspension (air ride) was too low allowing the rear tyre to make contact with the top of the wheel arch and had rubbed a hole in it, (wheel rotating forced the water through the hole)
It was fibreglassed over and the suspension raised, no more leak.
I hope your problem turns out this easy to deal with.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

This may be (and is) a silly idea. Next rainy day, bribe someone who is not very important in your life, to lie in the garage with a powerful torch and a pillow (to soak up any blood in case you have to stop quickly) if you have an old pillow to spare.

This is a daft idea but depending on how much water is entering the garage, it could be a quick way to get a result.

Alan


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you for the replies. 

Started to do the general stuff today looking for open grommet holes and any open seals. Get this, MOT passed last October just found big gaping rust holes in the front crossmember. Ordered one online. I know its a known fault with Ducato's I checked it before the MOT and gave it a bang or two and it all seemed sound than.

Also freed off the front rear L/H disc calliper as it was dragging slightly. Quite surprised as it was only a 30 minute job wheel off, two bolts. push out slides clean down, a light touch of grease and than reassemble. also checked the Alde heating as I renewed the antifreeze in all of the wet weather. 

Just Got to find an idiot and a pillow now :wink:


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Jimbost said:


> Thank you for the replies.
> 
> Started to do the general stuff today looking for open grommet holes and any open seals. Get this, MOT passed last October just found big gaping rust holes in the front crossmember. Ordered one online. I know its a known fault with Ducato's I checked it before the MOT and gave it a bang or two and it all seemed sound than.
> 
> ...


I hope you used copaslip for grease on the pads


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

> I hope you used copaslip for grease on the pads Surprised


oh yes ..


----------

